# Door repair



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

My cousin asked If I could fix one of his out doors. He explained that a friend of his who is not a carpenter made him a traditional-looking door of a simple Wood door by making it thicker and he made it to look like an old door. 
My cousin doesnt use it in the winter time so the snow rises 1/3 of the hight of the door an rests there until it melts and it might be +- 6months. The reasons to the rot is alkyd paint and the snow/wather.
Here some pics of the job. First day about 6h I removed the rotten wood and glued slovely grown Finnish pine instead with the heart outwards with PVAc D3. The first paint layer is Zink+linseedoil and the red is alkydoil paint


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well one...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Stick!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice Repair, Tiny.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Knot working said:


> Nice job


Yep.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice repair job. Looks very good.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice repair Esko. That should last awhile.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! Its Back in bussines!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice fix...well thought out, nice cuts... (oscillating tool..?)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Thanks guys! Its Back in bussines!


now add a storm door to protect all of that fine work...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice job. Those considering building their doors should be aware that when the door frame gets oversized the price of the lockset does the same. I have 2 "built" doors keyed alike and the locks failed due to having a "normal" width lockset that someone put in a double thickness frame. Rather than paying $200 + (each) I recessed the new locksets and put push plates over them. Just saying...............


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very tidy, Tiny......


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Esko,that should keep the snow out.good job.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Stick. What is a storm door? 
I used just a very cheap and very little table saw to cut the profles and a random orbital sander to clean The surface


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Stick. What is a storm door?
> I used just a very cheap and very little table saw to cut the profles and a random orbital sander to clean The surface


https://www.lowes.com/pl/Storm-doors-Exterior-doors-Windows-doors/4294644684


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

...and two hand planes to make The grooves to The underside and sanders ofcourse


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Well... Our main problems with the wheater lies somware else 😂 ...with subzero temps maby from september to may even in southern Finland! Hopfully not this winter


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiny said:


> I used just a very cheap and very little table saw to cut the profles and a random orbital sander to clean The surface





Tiny said:


> ...and two hand planes to make The grooves to The underside and sanders ofcourse


ummmm....
*WOW!!!*
raise the notch a bunch on your ability...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hope so!
Hopfully I used the right terms 😆


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks everybody. This was a very simple job compaired to a door repair that is done to a classic door but it was nice to do it.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow, nice job.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks David


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @ferahunt ..


----------

